# hanging a dart board



## USP45 (Dec 14, 2007)

Why do all that, we can paint circles on my wifes butt...
No, better not
seriouse, I would install it using toggle bolts that are long enough to penetrate the cinder blocks.


----------



## JAVAMAN (Sep 18, 2007)

yeah ur wife probaly wouldn't like that thanks for the advice.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> then there are *studs* and cynderblock.


Ayuh,............

Why not move your shooting lane,+ mount it directly to a Stud,..??..??


----------



## WMitch6 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hang it on a stud but be sure that there isn't any piping or electrical in nearby stud cavities. I found out the hard way that a dart will penetrate drywall and 3/4" copper pipe.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Make a 3' (square, round, octagonal, whatever you prefer) backboard out of 5/8" plywood, cover it with short-nap carpet, fasten it to the studs, fasten the cabinet and board to the backboard. Done deal!


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Make a 3' (square, round, octagonal, whatever you prefer) backboard out of 5/8" plywood, cover it with short-nap carpet, fasten it to the studs, fasten the cabinet and board to the backboard. Done deal!


Ayuh,.......... Great Idea..........

You could even cover it with that sticky backed Corkboard,......
That way the Darts will Stick,+ you won't have to pick them up off the Floor......


----------



## timber (Nov 30, 2007)

I used old ceiling tiles ( the kind that have the metal grid hangers) and screwed them to a section of wall about 5-6ft wide up to the ceiling and then painted them, hung the dart board and cabinet and now when my buddies come over and have a few and start throwing crazy I don't have to redo anything!


----------



## JAVAMAN (Sep 18, 2007)

I Am Drilling Throught The Cynderblock But It Seems Like It Is Taking Forever. Why Is This I Think I Will Just Switch To Cement Screw/ Anchors


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I Am Drilling Throught The Cynderblock But It Seems Like It Is Taking Forever. Why Is This


Ayuh,..... You Are using a Carbide Tipped drill bit,.. Right,..??


----------



## JAVAMAN (Sep 18, 2007)

No I Am Using A Standard Masonry Bit. Also Is It Possible That The Cinder Block Is Solid With Wigther Mortar Or A Solid Cinder Block? And Also How Thick Is A Cinder Block


----------



## USP45 (Dec 14, 2007)

JAVAMAN said:


> No I Am Using A Standard Masonry Bit. Also Is It Possible That The Cinder Block Is Solid With Wigther Mortar Or A Solid Cinder Block? And Also How Thick Is A Cinder Block


Could well be that its been filled with cement. Try some "Tapcons" or use the suggestion mentioned above by ratherbefishin'Make a 3' (square, round, octagonal, whatever you prefer) backboard out of 5/8" plywood, cover it with short-nap carpet, fasten it to the studs, fasten the cabinet and board to the backboard. Done deal!:thumbup:


----------



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

This one could possibly make Sir Charles Barkley's FIVE.


----------



## JAVAMAN (Sep 18, 2007)

What Do U Mean About Charles Barkleys Five? 

I Used The Tapcon Screws They Worked Great Thanks


----------

